# 2 batteries, how would they connect?



## B14Drifter (Oct 25, 2002)

here's the question.... i have 2 batteries and i need to know which way to wire them... series??? or parrallel???


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

...why?


Not to sound mean, but thats not smart.. i mean, the batterys weigh alot.. and adding 1 battery will not help you at all. basically the 2 batteries can only be hooked up series.. + to +, and - to -, just hook it up that way.. i guess.. but, let me ask again

why.?


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2003)

Parallel...


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

bgriffey said:


> *Parallel... *


Yes, and make sure you get a battery isolator.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

holy200sx said:


> *...why?
> 
> 
> Not to sound mean, but thats not smart.. i mean, the batterys weigh alot.. and adding 1 battery will not help you at all. basically the 2 batteries can only be hooked up series.. + to +, and - to -, just hook it up that way.. i guess.. but, let me ask again
> ...


ummmmm, maybe he's geared toward a high-powered car audio system...and if he is, thats his prerogative, its his car, not yours


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2003)

You have described a "parallel" hook-up, not series!


*basically the 2 batteries can only be hooked up series.. + to +, and - to -, just hook it up that way.. i guess.. but, let me ask again
why.? *[/QUOTE]


----------



## 98 nizmo200sx se (Apr 10, 2003)

get caps insted they weigh less and give your subs extra punch and saves on your alt. ive got 3500 watts with a yellow top and 3 1fared caps and my lights dosnt dim at all


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I have a 900 amp battery under the hood that hooks straight up to a yellow top optima thats grounded in the trunk thats hooked up to a 2 farad cap thats hooked up to my amp. And my lights dont dim at all. But my amp is still so damn powerful my alternator still reads 12 volts when that shits hitting.


----------



## B14Drifter (Oct 25, 2002)

holy200sx said:


> *...why?
> 
> 
> Not to sound mean, but thats not smart.. i mean, the batterys weigh alot.. and adding 1 battery will not help you at all. basically the 2 batteries can only be hooked up series.. + to +, and - to -, just hook it up that way.. i guess.. but, let me ask again
> ...



dude you're describing a parallel connetion... and to answer your question of why??? well, because i feel like it... everything in a car doesn't have to have a purpose... i'm fixing up my car for the fun of it, nothing else... if in the end i end up with a really fast car or a show car that'll take 1st place in everything... good, but it's not my main concern...


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Do it parallel and like I said before, use a isolator. I have done this before.


----------

